# Opus X Forbidden X (Bottle) Cigar Review - incredibly average



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

had this since 2005. incredibly average. strong and one dimensional. toasted tobacco flavors and that's it. kept going out- but even burn and nice...

Read the full review here: Opus X Forbidden X (Bottle) Cigar Review - incredibly average


----------

